# Nemmeno/Neppure/Neanche



## _Nightcrawler_

¿Cuál sería la diferencia de estas expresiones? ¿O son la misma cosa?

Frase...

"Io non era neppure nato in 1975" 

Mi intento: "Yo no era ni siquiera nacido en 1975"

Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Yo ni siquiera *había nacido* en 1975.

Esas tres cosas me suenan a lo mismo, pero seguramente habrá diferencias o matices.
Esperemos.


----------



## Tomby

Una correzione di un piccolo errore: *nemmeno*, nenmeno.


----------



## otherwise

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> ¿Cuál sería la diferencia de estas expresiones? ¿O son la misma cosa?
> 
> Frase...
> 
> "Io non er*o* neppure nato *nel* 1975"
> 
> Mi intento: "Yo ni siquiera *había* nacido en 1975"
> 
> Gracias.



A mi entender Ne*m*meno/Neppure/Neanche son intercambiables.


Ejemplos:

A: Non sono mai stato in India.
B: Nemmeno io / Neppure io / Neanch'io

A: A lei non piace la carne.
B: Nemmeno a lui / Neppure a lui / Neanche a lui

"Neppure io" es la forma negativa de "pure io"
"Neanch'io" es la forma negativa de "anch'io"


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Grazie per l'aiuto di voi.


----------



## Larroja

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Grazie per l'aiuto di voi il vostro aiuto.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Un piccolo appunto: 

Io non era ancora nato. 

E' regolare in italiano. Infatti in italiano vi sono, per la prima persona singolare dei verbi in -are, sia le uscite in -o (andavo) che quelle in -a (io andava). Solo che dall'inizio del novecento le forme in -o sono quelle più diffuse. Ma le altre sono presenti normalmente in letteratura, e nei documenti sino a fine ottocento. Per altro, sono le forme arcaiche direttamente derivate dal latino: era= lat. ERAM. La forma in -o si è imposta maggiormente perché si differenzia dalla terza persona singolare. 
io ero /era
tu eri 
egli era.


----------



## ursu-lab

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Un piccolo appunto:
> 
> Io non era ancora nato.
> 
> Era regolare in italiano. Infatti in italiano vi erano, per la prima persona singolare dei verbi in -are, sia le uscite in -o (andavo) che quelle in -a (io andava). Solo che dall'inizio del Novecento (cioè, da un secolo ) le forme in -o sono quelle prescritte dalla grammatica . Ma le altre sono presenti normalmente in letteratura, e nei documenti sino a fine Ottocento (appunto, non nell'italiano contemporaneo del XX e del XXI secolo).
> io ero /era
> tu eri
> egli/ella (=lui/lei) /esso/essa era.



Credo che non sia il caso di creare inutile confusione, questo è un forum "italiano-spagnolo", non "solo italiano". 
Se Nightcrawler sta studiando l'italiano che si parla oggi (e non nel XIX secolo), va giustamente corretto il suo errore dovuto a un'interferenza dello spagnolo. È un punto molto delicato per gli ispanofoni, far credere loro che sia corretta la desinenza -a per la prima persona fa solo dei danni e ritarda inutilmente l'apprendimento della coniugazione dell'imperfetto. In tutte le grammatiche moderne l'imperfetto del verbo "essere" è:

io ero
tu eri
lui/lei era
ecc.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Per chiarire, sto studiando l'italiano che si parla oggi. Perché pure parlo spagnolo e quando ho scritto la frase ho fatto un paragone del spagnolo con l'italiano. 

Eu era = portoghese
Yo era = spagnolo
Io ero = italiano


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

EGO ERA[M] = *egu---> eu era
                   = *igo----> io [jo] era
                   = io era (non comune nell'italiano contemporaneo) io ero (forma comune nell'italiano contemporaneo).

Volevo solo farti capire che esiste anche quest'altra forma, e che sono state complementari a lungo (anzi, la prima dominava sino a un secolo fa). Quindi se leggerai, che ne so, Foscolo, non ti verrà in mente che quella possa essere una forma sbagliata, anzi.


----------



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti, 

vi ricordo che questo è il forum italiano-spagnolo, uniche due lingue ammesse nelle nostre discussioni. 

Grazie della collaborazione,
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> EGO ERA[M] = *egu---> eu era
> = *igo----> io [jo] era
> = io era (non comune nell'italiano contemporaneo) io ero (forma comune nell'italiano contemporaneo).
> 
> Volevo solo farti capire che esiste anche quest'altra forma, e che sono state complementari a lungo (anzi, la prima dominava sino a un secolo fa). Quindi se leggerai, che ne so, Foscolo, non ti verrà in mente che quella possa essere una forma sbagliata, anzi.



Ho capito. Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Youngfun

Un altro sinonimo, usato nel linguaggio informale, è "manco".

A Roma, usiamo anche una via di mezzo tra "nemmeno" e "manco":  *nemmanco  *(se non sbaglio, questa parola non è da considerare italiano standard)


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Youngfun said:


> Un altro sinonimo, usato nel linguaggio informale, è "manco".
> 
> A Roma, usiamo anche una via di mezzo tra "nemmeno" e "manco":  *nemmanco  *(se non sbaglio, questa parola non è da considerare italiano standard)



Nel romanaccio che e usato?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Nel romanesco che è usato?



Cosa vuoi dire? Se intendi: "cosa è usato nel romanesco?" credo che ti abbia già risposto youngfun; se intendi: "è nel romanesco che è usato?" posso rispondere io dicendo che sì, non mi risulta sia usato in italiano. Un avverbio usato in toscano che è invece italiano corrente è "punto", usato come seminegazione, al posto di "niente, nulla":

Non m'importa punto di te.
Non ho preso punto di quello.


----------



## Youngfun

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Nel romanaccio che è usato?
> O meglio: È usato nel romanaccio/in romanesco?



Sì, e direi anche nell'_italiano regionale_ di Roma.
Io stesso scoprii che era una parola tipica del romanesco quando la usai e la mia amica della Lombardia mi disse sorpresa: "Nemmanco è una via di mezzo tra nemmeno e manco?".  Frase che ho riportato uguale nel mio post di sopra.
Prima avevo sempre pensato che _nemmanco_ fosse italiano! 

@Cosimo:
Ovviamente il vernacolo parlato a Roma si chiama _romanesco_, però i romani stessi lo chiamano anche _romanaccio_.
Se ne era parlato qui: 
Romano, romanesco o romanaccio



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Un avverbio usato in toscano che è invece italiano corrente è "punto", usato come seminegazione, al posto di "niente, nulla":
> 
> Non m'importa punto di te.
> Non ho preso punto di quello.



Mai sentito 
Si imparano molte cose dell'italiano grazie alle domande poste dai foreri stranieri.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, chiedo scusa, YF, tendo sempre a credere, visto il morfema disprezzativo, che si tratti di una qualifica un po' degradante del tale dialetto. : )


----------

